# Peep sight eliminators



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

some insight would be nice


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I dont know about any of the peep eliminator sights, other than what I read in catalogs, and their expensive. You can get rid of the peep and try just a kisser button. Just an idea. Seems like it would be cheap to try.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.arrowrests.com/pages/archery-equipment/bow-sights/peep-eliminator-bow-sights

This is a site I just found with a couple different ones. Probably not cheap, but something to think about.


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

I had my peep cost me a shot at a big buck, so I went to the No peep and it was well worth the money. I do not know if they are even in business anymore. I think you have switch to an Anchor Sight- http://www.archeryinnovations.com/
they are under a $100.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

bps3040 said:


> I had my peep cost me a shot at a big buck, so I went to the No peep and it was well worth the money. I do not know if they are even in business anymore. I think you have switch to an Anchor Sight- http://www.archeryinnovations.com/
> they are under a $100.


its a joke that the archeryinnovation anchor system is $75+ sure the product is great but not so great its worth that much money...... $75 dallars is alot and i mean it in a way of for the anchor system its just a dang anchor system i wuld rather buy a new bow sight or accessory........ now if it was $40 or less yea dats a great price range to be selling not $75 for a plastic one and $100 for a aluminum one


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm just curious if those sight eliminators are as good as described. The distance between peep and sight is much longer than on those devices. Shouldn't regular peep sight be more accurate then?


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

void said:


> I'm just curious if those sight eliminators are as good as described. The distance between peep and sight is much longer than on those devices. Shouldn't regular peep sight be more accurate then?


actually to some degree it is actually better hard to explain but once you understand the concept and such you will have an idea of how they operate

heres 3 vids explaining the archery innovations anchor system that i want but is too over priced for me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6WNxTLPJW0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbFmpl7E8ZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzxcFP3h9Zc


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

I've seen those videos and i don't feel convinced yet.

The peep sight alingment problems mostly mentioned in case of advertising is simple to solve, however takes some time. You just have to twist the string to get the peep sight position perfect. Unless you're using some cheap bowstrings or you are just a lazy one.  Removing the peep sight from a bowstring will give you about 4-5 additional FPS, which is not a big deal. You may face a real problem on a rainy and foggy days. Scopes with lenses covers with moisture that time and become useless. I am not sure about anchor sight. Does anyone have it tested in the real game conditions?


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

no matter what a peep will not rotate properly and be in the right position when drawn for alot of bows wich is why we use those add ons with the rubber tubing to align the peep....... these anchor systems work exactly like a peep site except they are not so close to your face and they do not limit light...... look at the hindsight, its the exact of a peep just not on the string


----------



## bdn3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Go to www.peepeliminator.com and check it out I've been using them for several years and am very happy with it


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

void said:


> I'm just curious if those sight eliminators are as good as described. The distance between peep and sight is much longer than on those devices. Shouldn't regular peep sight be more accurate then?


Once set up properly, they are great. They show torque or any other issue. I love mine and it is one thing that was well worth the money. It was one of the times that the money was well worth it. I will always have my No Peep or if I will switch to Anchor Site....well worth the money.


----------

